# Getting bait far out



## Warthog

I am a disabled veteran and unable to use a kayak to deploy bait far enough into the surf to not be in the crashing waves. I am looking for other ideas that are less physical than paddling past the breakers.


----------



## gigem87

Bait launcher


----------



## Salty-Noob

What fish are you targeting?


----------



## Castaway2

people are starting to use drones to drop out baits also


----------



## sharkchum

Why do you want to get your baits past the breakers? Over 90% of the time the fish are in the first and second gut. The only reason I ever kayaked baits out past the 3rd bar was to try to catch big sharks, and if you are to disabled to kayak than you sure don't want to be locked into a hour or more battle with a big shark. I'm so crippled up I had to give up all the big gear and I'm even selling my kayak. I even had to learn how to cast different after my shoulders went, but I can still catch fish. I have made several posts on here to help people become better at surf fishing and none of them involve drones, giant sling shots, or bait cannons, because all of that stuff is gimmicks and has nothing to do with finding or catching fish. Read through some of my posts and use the information I give and if you have any questions I would be more than happy to help.


----------



## Warthog

Salty-Noob said:


> What fish are you targeting?


Mostly when I cast, the bait races down the beach and onto the shore. I know more weight is the typical answer but I am getting close to 1lb at times and still getting beached. Between the bait and string being dragged, it does not matter what wait I am using. Also just seems in that 5 mins till the bait hits the shore, no fish ever bite.


----------



## sharkchum

Warthog said:


> Mostly when I cast, the bait races down the beach and onto the shore. I know more weight is the typical answer but I am getting close to 1lb at times and still getting beached. Between the bait and string being dragged, it does not matter what wait I am using. Also just seems in that 5 mins till the bait hits the shore, no fish ever bite.


 Are you using spider weights? They are a must have for surf fishing. What type of gear are you using? Long rods keep more of your line out of the water so the current can't carry your bait down the beach.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

Warthog said:


> Mostly when I cast, the bait races down the beach and onto the shore. I know more weight is the typical answer but I am getting close to 1lb at times and still getting beached. Between the bait and string being dragged, it does not matter what wait I am using. Also just seems in that 5 mins till the bait hits the shore, no fish ever bite.


Are you using Spider weights????

I've never had a problem with getting them to hold unless the line is covered in seaweed and never use more than 8 oz.


----------



## sharkchum

You can get them in all sizes. I use mostly 5 1/2oz but will use a 8oz if the current is really bad.


----------



## Warthog

Spider weights end up close to shore and bent up. Usually where I cast is just this side of where the waves are crashing or right into the crash. That way the bait has a few seconds before it drifts into the second dip and then I pick it up when it is about 4" deep on the surf. It's like the gulf says "NO I don't think so."


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

Warthog said:


> Spider weights end up close to shore and bent up. Usually where I cast is just this side of where the waves are crashing or right into the crash. That way the bait has a few seconds before it drifts into the second dip and then I pick it up when it is about 4" deep on the surf. It's like the gulf says "NO I don't think so."


That should not be happening, but could if your line goes slack. You need a little tension to keep the weight dug so it doesn't tumble. Also important to spread the wires out evenly and it helps if they are bent so they sit at the back end of the weight with a little forward bend at the end. I like to rig mine with a short drop leader on the swivel a few feet IN FRONT of the weight.


----------



## iamatt

What length rods are you using? I would go for 10 feet and rod holder to keep the line out of the first breaking waves. If you have been fishing just recently I would like to note that the surf has been pretty rough lately with wicked side currents. We switched to bricks and 1/2 cinder blocks for large, deep bait deployments. This is with a kayak though. I think if you have a decent spider weight and long rod to keep your line out of the break zone you should be ok. Things still break free though, could be fish that pick up and swim to you or could be wal-mart bag trucking along with the current or weed that catching your line. Someone else mentioned here in another post that you need to angle your casts into the current too. That will help in keeping the bow out of the line for a while too. Also surf fishing is work if you want to be successful , most of the time. Lots of bait checking!


----------



## peckerwood

sharkchum said:


> You can get them in all sizes. I use mostly 5 1/2oz but will use a 8oz if the current is really bad.


I bet the wires are copper,store bought weights.Maybe there's a market you could tap into making weights with the stainless steel welding rods like you use.


----------



## Salty-Noob

peckerwood said:


> I bet the wires are copper,store bought weights.Maybe there's a market you could tap into making weights with the stainless steel welding rods like you use.


I got mine at Sharkchum's Surf Fishing Emporium :dance::dance:


----------



## alka144

We use store bought 8oz weights from Fishing Tackle Unlimited and they hold on kayaked 4/0w and 6/0 rods 300-400 yards out. Are you fishing San Luis Pass by chance? 

A really good combo that we use a lot is an Avet LX MC with 500yds 65lb braid and 150 yards of 50lb mono. We have caught sharks up to 7ft 4in on it without much trouble. Another good one we use is a Avet MXL MC with 300 yards of 50lb braid and 175 yards of 40lb mono. Either of those reels on a 12ft rod can get you a good sized shark bait out into the first or second gut and get it to stick. If you are just wanting to fish for bullreds go down to an Avet SX MC, Those will hold with 3-6oz weights on long long casts. 

-Zach


----------



## Blueshoes

I didnt read what everyone else wrote so somebody might have mentioned this but it sounds like your spider weights could be just a tad heavier and with a sturdier wire for the legs.


----------



## speckled1900

Sounds like you might be fishing at San Louis Pass. Crazy Crazy current there almost impossible to get anything to stick when the current is ripping. Also a place that is very dangerous and kills people every year.


----------



## BBCAT

Post a picture of your rigging.


----------



## Goags

Am I the only one that uses one of these Breakaway cannon triggers on a surf spinner?

http://www.breakawayusa.com/products/accessories/cannon/


----------



## sharkchum

Goags said:


> Am I the only one that uses one of these Breakaway cannon triggers on a surf spinner?
> 
> http://www.breakawayusa.com/products/accessories/cannon/


 I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say yes, your probably the only one. I've been using spinning reels forever and I've never " Literally cut my finger off", but I have burned my thumb a bunch casting conventional reels.


----------



## Goags

sharkchum said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say yes, your probably the only one. I've been using spinning reels forever and I've never " Literally cut my finger off", but I have burned my thumb a bunch casting conventional reels.


I've never cut my finger off either, John. I used to long cast tailraces from the bank, and always had to crank my drag down tight and still tape my finger. This son of a gun IS for real, scoff if ya want. It's almost scary how much torque you can put on a rod/spinning reel, using braid and one of these.


----------



## sharkchum

Goags said:


> I've never cut my finger off either, John. I used to long cast tailraces from the bank, and always had to crank my drag down tight and still tape my finger. This son of a gun IS for real, scoff if ya want. It's almost scary how much torque you can put on a rod/spinning reel, using braid and one of these.


 I guess I've gotten spoiled with the drags on the modern reels now days that don't slip. I remember the old Garcia/Mitchells I used at Lake Livinston Dam to throw big weighted floats for white bass. Those things only had a cork washer for a drag and you had to hold the spool when you casted to keep it from slipping, I could have used one of those things back then.


----------



## peckerwood

Yes sir,the drags have come a long way.Those old hard to cast reels made Zebco 33's the biggest hit of all times I can remember.


----------



## 535

Goags said:


> Am I the only one that uses one of these Breakaway cannon triggers on a surf spinner?
> 
> http://www.breakawayusa.com/products/accessories/cannon/


We use one, great product and a finger saver for sure


----------



## sharkinaggie

Goags said:


> Am I the only one that uses one of these Breakaway cannon triggers on a surf spinner?
> 
> http://www.breakawayusa.com/products/accessories/cannon/


Nah your not the only one. Plenty of people use them, especially for casting with braid. Braid will dice your finger up in a hurry especially if you hand is wet. A neoprene glove or some electrical tape will get the job done as well.

-SA


----------



## jimj100

I have never lost a finger casting a big spinner w/ 8 and bait with braid or 20lb test, but i have checked to see if my finger was still there after making a cast, and was surprised to see it still was....


----------



## Flounder Grey

Just use an archery glove. Works great.


----------



## troutless

Are you setting your spider weights hard enought to hold?


----------



## jmbapp

Warthog said:


> I am a disabled veteran and unable to use a kayak to deploy bait far enough into the surf to not be in the crashing waves. I am looking for other ideas that are less physical than paddling past the breakers.


I do not know what beach you were fishing from. If you were fishing any of the days around your original post from POC south the break on the surf was nasty. Rip tide was ridiculous and only pros could kayak that. I know I fished sharkathon the weekend before your posting and many days before that and after. You need to watch your tidal patterns and wait for a less windy calm early morning to try your luck. Walk out to the first sand bar and chunk that line as far as you can. Use a spider weight make sure it is set and go drink a morning time bloody marry and watch the sun rise. This has been my long standing method for enjoyable surf fishing.


----------



## Warthog

Went to High Island on Thursday when weather was clear. Put my live mullet in the first deep area between the break and shore. Could not reach the break with out getting chest deep. Got one of the mullet bit in half other than that, it was dry run. Still have my bait swimming in a fish tank.


----------



## fishingcacher

Warthog said:


> Went to High Island on Thursday when weather was clear. Put my live mullet in the first deep area between the break and shore. Could not reach the break with out getting chest deep. Got one of the mullet bit in half other than that, it was dry run. Still have my bait swimming in a fish tank.


Do you have to put a lot of O2 into the water to keep the mullet alive? What do you feed them?


----------



## Warthog

fishingcacher said:


> Do you have to put a lot of O2 into the water to keep the mullet alive? What do you feed them?


I just put them in a tank with their water. Then I filled it with fresh non-chlorinated water. Then watched them. I added two tablespoons of kosher salt every 15 minutes until the stopped moving their mouth real fast like trying to get air. They were not going to the top, just snapping their lips. I have just been giving them fish flake ground up fine so it stays in the water and off the bottom for a while. I lost about 6 of them, but still have 12 of them swimming for next trip. Oh and I am running a filter on the tank, no air pump.


----------



## pocjetty

Goags said:


> Am I the only one that uses one of these Breakaway cannon triggers on a surf spinner?
> 
> http://www.breakawayusa.com/products/accessories/cannon/


I never even heard of one. It makes sense, and it must work, for you to recommend using it. But did he say you tape it onto the rod?


----------



## wish2fish

Goags said:


> Am I the only one that uses one of these Breakaway cannon triggers on a surf spinner?
> 
> http://www.breakawayusa.com/products/accessories/cannon/


I use them on every spinning rod I have. I really like them other than the price for what there are. My buddy would cut his finger using braid and now uses a glove b/c he refuses to pay that much for what it is.

I think they are completely worth it.


----------



## kutb8t

*Pretty kool bait launcher gigem87*


----------



## Goags

pocjetty said:


> I never even heard of one. It makes sense, and it must work, for you to recommend using it. But did he say you tape it onto the rod?


He did say tape it on. I used zip ties on mine.


----------



## kweber

Nick at breakwayausa also has a video on casting from a wheelchair that looks helpful for the disabled...


----------



## Warthog

*Pelican Island*

Going to stomp around the park entrance and the island side with my son tomorrow. Need to see if the flounder will jump in my cooler. If I do manage to catch a fish, there will be a full report.:rybka:


----------



## Category6

that thing looks really awesome! I'm generally resistant to gadgets but between that guys Australian accent and it's obvious usefulness I'm sold!!!!


----------



## kweber

Category5 said:


> that thing looks really awesome! I'm generally resistant to gadgets but between that guys Australian accent and it's obvious usefulness I'm sold!!!!


Nick's from England...
the BC-1 works as advertised ...


----------



## dunedawg

Nick is a real character, and his products work extremely well. If your ever down across the JFK, stop by his shop and meet him. You'll be glad you did!!


----------



## MarkA70

I had to learn for myself that Nick was correct. Over 3 oz with braid nothing for me is comfortable. The 'cannon' is not only great for distance, it is much more comfortable to use and with 5 or 6 oz is about the only thing that keeps the line from being pulled out from under your finger on casting. Your casting distance *WILL INCREASE* with this. It does take practice to learn to use it, or it did for fat fingered me.

A side note, living in Rockport we go and visit with Nick in Corpus often. He is a hoot. He is more than happy to sit and visit, while playing his acoustic, and talk about all things surf fishing! His shop is a bit hard to find, it is located behind a self storage building.


----------



## GeeTee

Goags said:


> Am I the only one that uses one of these Breakaway cannon triggers on a surf spinner?
> 
> http://www.breakawayusa.com/products/accessories/cannon/


No, not the only one, those Canon Triggers work really well if you know how to use them. I usually tie twice the length of the rod 100lb braid to my 50lb braid, this gives you a casting leader so to speak, allows you to really "hammer" your rod.


----------



## GeeTee

Warthog said:


> I am a disabled veteran and unable to use a kayak to deploy bait far enough into the surf to not be in the crashing waves. I am looking for other ideas that are less physical than paddling past the breakers.


I just posted this in another forum topic - here is your answer, i have one for sale and can demonstrate it out on the water. Its a game changer.


----------



## troutless

I usually fish in the first two guts upon making the cast I set the weight into the sand or mud.


----------

